# Maven Spring Anfängerproblem



## Generic1 (11. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Maven Anfängerproblem und zwar wollte ich in meinem Maven Projekt Spring inkludieren. Meine pom schaut so aus wie unten, ich bekomme aber die Warnung:

Some dependency artefacts are not in the local repository.

Was muss ich noch in die pom schreiben, damit Maven zufrieden ist?
Besten Dank,


[XML]
  <dependencies>

    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.springframework</groupId>
        <artifactId>spring</artifactId>
        <version>2.5.6</version>
    </dependency>

    <dependency>
            <groupId>log4j</groupId>
            <artifactId>log4j</artifactId>
            <version>1.2.15</version>
    </dependency>

    <dependency>
      <groupId>javax.servlet</groupId>
      <artifactId>servlet-api</artifactId>
      <version>2.5</version>
      <scope>provided</scope> <!-- muss durch Maven nicht zur Laufzeit zur Verfügung gestellt werden da diese jar der Tomcat Server hat  -->
    </dependency>

    <dependency>
      <groupId>javax.servlet.jsp</groupId>
      <artifactId>jsp-api</artifactId>
      <version>2.1</version>
      <scope>provided</scope>
    </dependency>

    <dependency>
      <groupId>junit</groupId>
      <artifactId>junit</artifactId>
      <version>3.8.1</version>
      <scope>test</scope>
    </dependency>

  </dependencies>
  <build>
    <plugins>  <dependencies>

    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.springframework</groupId>
        <artifactId>spring</artifactId>
        <version>2.5.6</version>
    </dependency>

    <dependency>
            <groupId>log4j</groupId>
            <artifactId>log4j</artifactId>
            <version>1.2.15</version>
    </dependency>

    <dependency>
      <groupId>javax.servlet</groupId>
      <artifactId>servlet-api</artifactId>
      <version>2.5</version>
      <scope>provided</scope> <!-- muss durch Maven nicht zur Laufzeit zur Verfügung gestellt werden da diese jar der Tomcat Server hat  -->
    </dependency>

    <dependency>
      <groupId>javax.servlet.jsp</groupId>
      <artifactId>jsp-api</artifactId>
      <version>2.1</version>
      <scope>provided</scope>
    </dependency>

    <dependency>
      <groupId>junit</groupId>
      <artifactId>junit</artifactId>
      <version>3.8.1</version>
      <scope>test</scope>
    </dependency>

  </dependencies>
  <build>
    <plugins>
      <plugin>
        <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
        <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
        <configuration>
          <source>1.5</source>
          <target>1.5</target>
        </configuration>
      </plugin>
    </plugins>
    <finalName>EventTiming</finalName>
  </build>
    <properties>
        <netbeans.hint.deploy.server>Tomcat60</netbeans.hint.deploy.server>
    </properties>
</project>
      <plugin>
        <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
        <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
        <configuration>
          <source>1.5</source>
          <target>1.5</target>
        </configuration>
      </plugin>
    </plugins>
    <finalName>Mein Projektname</finalName>
  </build>
    <properties>
        <netbeans.hint.deploy.server>Tomcat60</netbeans.hint.deploy.server>
    </properties>
</project>
[/XML]


----------



## Generic1 (11. Feb 2010)

OK, ich hab das jetzt NetBeans machen lassen und es funktioniert, 
Was mir aber noch nicht ganz klar ist, ich hab in Netbeans die Frameworks "Spring" und "Hibernate" eingebunden, bei den runtergeladenen jars sehe ich aber, dass auch ziemlich viele Struts jars dabei sind. Braucht Hibernate oder Spring das Struts Framework oder kann sich das jemand erklären?
Besten Dank,


----------



## Geeeee (11. Feb 2010)

Struts sollte mit den beiden nix zu tun haben. Hast du noch weitere Dependencies drin, die evtl. eine Abhängigkeit beitzen könnten?


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (11. Feb 2010)

Deine pom.xml schaut urig aus:
kein öffnendes <project>
zwei schließende </project>


----------



## Samuel Mellert (18. Feb 2010)

Hallo, deine minimale pom.xml muss wie folgt aussehen:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 http://maven.apache.org/maven-v4_0_0.xsd">

  <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>

  <groupId>your-group</groupId>
  <artifactId>your-artifact</artifactId>
  <version>1.0-SNAPSHOT</version>

  <packaging>jar</packaging>

  <dependencies>
    <!-- your dependencies -->
  </dependencies>

</project>
```

Packaging ist ggf. anzupassen. (z.B. war oder pom, je nach Art des Projekts).

Die Referenz-Dokumentation zur Maven-POM findest du unter:
Maven - POM Reference


Viele Grüße,
Samuel


----------

